# What brand of stove is this? Is it safe?



## Jordanburgen (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello. Brand new here. Just bought a house that came with a wood burning stove and I need to know what kind it is and if it is safe/meets EPA regulations. The only identifying marker except for instructions on where to install and a caution sticker is that it has the words "parlor stove" imprinted on the back. It doesn't say anything else anywhere. Not "made in Taiwan" or anything like that. Can anyone help? Thanks!


----------



## begreen (Jul 9, 2014)

Welcome. This stove has been rode hard. The whitened paint and curled up label are testament to overfiring. I am guessing it is a Chinese stove, but can't say for sure. The curled up label on the back should have this info. 

Old original parlor stoves would have proud indications of their source foundry cast in many places. Do you intend to use this stove or replace?


----------



## Jordanburgen (Jul 9, 2014)

begreen said:


> Welcome. This stove has been rode hard. The whitened paint and curled up label are testament to overfiring. I am guessing it is a Chinese stove, but can't say for sure. Old original parlor stoves would have proud indications of their source foundry. Do you intend to use this stove or replace?


Thanks for the quick reply! I intend on either using it or just getting rid of it. The curled up label is actually really thin metal someone has bent. The caution label on the side is the same which was flat and I actually bent to see if anything was written underneath. But yes it is very discolored. And only says parlor stove. No brand or foundry name so I'm thinking, like you, it's just some cheap knock off and not worth the risk! Thanks again!!


----------



## Jordanburgen (Jul 9, 2014)

begreen said:


> The curled up label on the back should have this info.



Oops I misread this. The curled up label doesn't say anything except how far to install from a wall.


----------



## begreen (Jul 9, 2014)

I think that label might have curled due to overheating. Flatten it out and take another look at it. Usually that is where the mfg will be listed. Is there a UL testing label on it?


----------



## woodsman416 (Jul 10, 2014)

It's a Double Star Parlor Stove. A cheap import that was made in Taiwan.


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 11, 2014)

I would buy a new one.


----------



## smokedragon (Jul 11, 2014)

Woody Stover said:


> I would buy a new one.


I second that.  Perhaps something like this could be used as an occasional use item in a workshop (far from any combustible) but not in my home while I am sleeping.


----------

